# Pereskia weberiana and a little tour (lots of photos)



## likespaphs (Nov 2, 2007)

so i've been growing Pereskia, a primitive genus of cactus before they lost their leaves and i've bloomed a P weberiana!
the first photo is the flower, then the second is a picture of the whole plant.










next, they seem to either form woody stems quickly or very slowly (the woody first)









last, a few gratuitous spine shots


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2007)

Are they related to Euphorbia?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 3, 2007)

nope. Pereskia are cactus whereas Euphorbs are in the Euphorbia family


----------

